# Pedal knob and graphics software



## ninemag (Sep 8, 2020)

Is there a preference in software for laying out placement of knobs, switches, orientation, graphics etc?  Is there any software that has these objects ready for design?
Thanks!!!


----------



## temol (Sep 8, 2020)

Inkscape is easy to learn. Then you can download "effects pedal builder's vector pack" with knobs, switches, hardware, enclosures, etc..


----------



## ninemag (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks!!!


----------



## ninemag (Sep 8, 2020)

I own the adobe creative suite- I guess I shoulda asked about pedal objects for tha as well lol


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 8, 2020)

I measure the knob then make a circle of the same size in the software, works fine!


----------



## ninemag (Sep 8, 2020)

Easy enough


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Sep 8, 2020)

ninemag said:


> I own the adobe creative suite- I guess I shoulda asked about pedal objects for tha as well lol


Easiest way if you have the adobe creative suite is to open the last page of the build doc pdf in Illustrator. You then have the drill guide to work from.
Definitely get the vector pack @temol linked to above. You can then open the eps in Illustrator to insert knobs, footswitch, etc. to make a mock-up. 
The most common knobs are there, so it covers a lot.


----------



## ninemag (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## BurntFingers (Sep 9, 2020)

Pedal Builder's Vector Art Pack
					

Here's a handy and free resource for the pedal builder - The Effects Pedal Builder's Vector Art Pack. GuitarPCB.com forum member




					guitarkitbuilder.com


----------

